# BMW M3 help help



## hawee (Mar 20, 2004)

*BMW M# help help*

i have a bmw 1997 m3 and i just bought apeake code and reset tool for BMWs and im having these problems with my car.
secondary air flow too low, Cyl 1-6
and
Catalyst efficiency below threshold Cyl 1-6
Can anyone tell me whats wrong and how to fix it?
Thanks


----------



## blacksi (Mar 24, 2004)

hawee said:


> i have a bmw 1997 m3 and i just bought apeake code and reset tool for BMWs and im having these problems with my car.
> secondary air flow too low, Cyl 1-6
> and
> Catalyst efficiency below threshold Cyl 1-6
> ...


I don't know anything about it but just by the wording I would think a compression check was in order.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Do you have the Bentley's manual? I haven't used it, but I think they have a chart somewhere about what the codes are. Theoretically you could use their wording along with the index to learn something about the problem.


----------

